# how do I post a poll??



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

I'm sure I am missing some very easy directions somewhere, but right now I just can't figure it out! The more I look, the more frustrated I get!!
Thanks for any help!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

When you make a new thread underneath the posting area there is a section that says to add a poll click and then it ask for how many options you want to have. Hope that helps.


----------

